# Deck roof, what are my options?



## Scott Stevens

Hi there, we just moved into this house early 2009 and now I'm itching to do something about the roof above our deck.

As you see in the picture it has that plastic rigid stuff. There are a few cracks and holes in it. It leaks, not that we sit out there when it rains but still, stuff does get wet. You can also see the water stains on the 2" x 6" or 8".











At the hardware store (can I mention store names?) I saw similar plastic sheets that are 12' x 2' for $50 CDN. The deck as far as I remember is 12' x 16'. So I could easily buy 8 sheets and just replace it. Again this would involve nailing it down and getting possible leaks. But I wanted your guys opinion on other materials I could use that is economical.

I suppose if I took off the wood rigid pieces the plastic is nailed down to the roof surface would be flat.

I don't want anything clear as it'll get too hot in the summer, something transluscent or maybe tinted . Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Usually for correct drainage the ridges are running in the direction of drainage
Not perpindicular to the slope as they are now


----------



## Scott Stevens

The roof slopes down from the right side of the picture to the left into a gutter. So it drains correctly but just due to the age it leaks here and there.


----------



## Scott Stevens

Ok, I found the product. It's called Suntuf. 

http://www.palramamericas.com/Suntuf

Comes in a bunch of different colours and is apparently very strong and won't break like the old stuff.

I'm just having problems finding other sources other than Home Depot which is typically expensive.


----------



## tstex

scott,

what did you decide to do ?


----------

